# Crimson Trace Laser Grip on an M&P 45 with a manual safety.



## Cool Contractor (May 13, 2011)

I was afraid at first but just dove in head first and it only took about 30 minutes. Some of the time was spent taking pictures. I have 30 "how to" pictures which I took but cannot post.


----------

